# Reisebericht Island



## Nordkap-Fisher (12. Juni 2007)

*Island......oder im Reich der Fische*​ 

*Sudureyri 22.05.2007 – 28.05.2007*​ 

Und wieder war ein Jahr voller Entbehrung und Warterei vergangen. Es sollte erneut losgehen, 3 Männer machen sich auf den Weg um eine Woche lang ungestört und weit weg von der Zivilisation der zweitschönsten Beschäftigung der Welt nachzugehen, dem Fischen.

Doch irgendetwas war dieses Mal anders, woran lag es? Zum einen daran, dass unser Urgestein Jürgen (Skipper) nicht von der Partie war und zum Anderen, dass wir uns seit 1999 zum ersten Mal entschlossen haben, nicht ins geliebte Norwegen zu fahren sondern mal ein neues Reiseziel auszuprobieren. Wenn ich gerade nicht angeln kann, lese ich halt so ziemlich alles, was mit Angeln in Norwegen & Co. zu tun hat und eines Tages las ich einen Bericht über Island. "Na ja" dachte ich mir, "Sicher wieder Anglerlatein". Die Berichte häuften sich und gleichzeitig stieg meine Neugierde, das Revier auszuprobieren.

War also nur noch die Kleinigkeit zu erledigen, meine Mitangler davon zu überzeugen, in diesem Jahr nicht nach Norwegen zu fahren sondern nach Island, was fast schon an Gotteslästerung grenzte. Zusätzlich sollte das ganze auch noch mal einen ganzen Schwung teurer werden, aber was soll's, nach ein paar Bierchen und hübsch ausgeschmückten Berichten waren wir alle Feuer und Flamme.

Je näher der Abflugtermin rückte, es war der 22.05.2007, desto gemischter wurden unsere Gefühle. Anstatt interessanter Berichte über die tollen Fänge und die hervorragenden Angelmöglichkeiten, konnte man nun immer häufiger Beiträge unter der Rubrik "Pleiten Pech und Pannen" lesen. So viel sei vorweg genommen, von denen sind wir leider auch nicht ganz verschont geblieben aber trotzdem war es ein sehr gelungener Urlaub und wir haben eine faire Lösung mit unserem Veranstalter gefunden. Auf die "Holprigkeiten" werde ich auch nicht großartig eingehen, die sind dem geneigten Leser ohnehin bekannt.

Nun aber zur Sache, mein Bruder Marco (mit allen Wassern gewaschen), Andreas (anglerische Jungfrau) und meine Wenigkeit, machten uns am 22.05.07 um 06:00 Uhr in Hamburg via Kopenhagen auf nach Island. Um 20:00 Uhr waren wir dann auch endlich vor Ort in Sudureyri. 

Was wir während des Bustransfers an Landschaft gesehen haben, hat uns ehrlich gesagt nicht sonderlich beeindruckt. Wer Nordnorwegen erlebt hat wird bei der kargen Landschaft wohl eher müde lächeln. Und so habe ich mich als Norwegenfan auch erwischt, als ich dachte "Soso, Island....die Insel mit dem gewissen Nichts ..." Um fair zu bleiben, muss ich natürlich zugeben, dass Island sehr wohl schöne Ecken mit beeindruckender Kulisse hat, wie sich im Verlauf des Urlaubes zeigen sollte. Naja, außerdem waren wir ja in erster Linie zum angeln hier und der tobende Schneesturm (!!!!) würde sich bis zum nächsten Tag bestimmt auch wieder gelegt haben (...die Boote gab es ja eh erst am nächsten Tag ;-)....).

Es folgten noch einige Überraschungen hinsichtlich der Unterkunft und anderen nicht unerheblichen Details und irgendwann gingen wir doch etwas geschafft in die Betten um am nächsten Morgen entspannt aufs Wasser zu können.

*23. Mai 2007*

Frühstück fiel aus, da der kleine Laden leider kein Brot o.ä. in ausreichender Menge auf Lager hatte, aber am Mittag sollte Nachschub kommen. Das konnten wir aber verkraften, denn erstmal interessierte uns, wie wir möglichst schnell zum angeln kommen. Also nichts wie hin zur ausführlichen Bootseinweisung. Als wir nach ca. 1,5 Stunden endlich an der Reihe waren ging der zuständige "Einweiser" mit uns auf unser Boot und meinte "This is your boat, do you have any questions?" Ich Fragen? Ach quatsch, ich fahre täglich ein 8 Meter langes und 3 Meter breites Boot mit 160 PS Turbodiesel...... Na ja als ich dann meine ca. 100 Fragen beantwortet wusste, konnte es endlich losgehen. Wie gern hätten wir unseren Skipper da gehabt, generell natürlich, aber in der Situation besonders. Der Schneesturm war Gott sei Dank vorüber, aber es war immer noch recht windig, was mit den klasse Booten aber kein Problem war.

Nach wenigen Minuten war es soweit, der erste Stopp. Erstmal wollten wir uns "Einangeln", Steinbeißer & Co. holen wir uns dann später. Es hallte uns allen immer noch in den Ohren... "Wenn ihr mal ne Stelle findet, wo nicht sofort alle Ruten krumm sind, dann könnt ihr mit Steinbeißern rechnen!" Juhu, das ist uns auf Anhieb gelungen, also das mit den nicht krummen Ruten, es tat sich nämlich ne ganze Weile nichts. Erste Fragen wie "Wer hatte eigentlich die Idee nach Island zu fahren" kamen auf. Ich tat schwer beschäftigt in der Kajüte und ich schickte Stoßgebete gen Himmel.

Marco brach die Beißflaute und als auch Andreas als blutiger Anfänger den ersten Dorsch dran hatte war ich erleichtert. Nun ging es tatsächlich Schlag auf Schlag und wir haben etliche Dorsche zwischen 4 und 12 Pfund gefangen. Es war nicht möglich, keinen Fisch zu fangen. So was habe ich noch nie erlebt und bevor es in harter Arbeit ausarten konnte, haben wir uns auf den Heimweg gemacht und den ersten erfolgreichen Angeltag mit einem unserer mitgebrachten Bierchen belohnt. Die Fische die wir an dem Tag selbst verzehren wollten haben wir filetiert und die übrigen gingen an die Fischfabrik. Nebenbei bemerkt, haben wir etliche!!! Fische wieder zurückgesetzt! Über die Regelung mit der Fischfabrik möchte ich hier auch gar nicht philosophieren, da soll sich jeder seine Meinung machen.

*24. Mai 2007*

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster, okay, Wetter war in Ordnung, sogar die Sonne schien! Also nichts wie raus aufs Wasser und da weitermachen, wo wir gestern aufgehört haben.
Na ja und so war es dann auch, neben den allgegenwärtigen Dorschen gingen uns nun aber auch sehr ordentliche Köhler an die Haken was wir natürlich begrüßten. Nach ca. 3 Stunden angeln dachte sich mein Körper wohl, er sorgt mal dafür, dass wir den Rückweg zum Hafen antreten müssen damit wir es mit der Angelei nicht übertreiben.

Eigentlich hätten ich und meine Mitangler schon stutzig werden sollen, als ich plötzlich recht teilnahmslos einfach nur so da saß, ganz ohne zu angeln. Das passiert wirklich selten und ist ein eindeutiges Indiz dafür, dass mit mir etwas nicht in Ordnung war ;-). Ich legte mich also vorsorglich auf den Boden und musste mit ansehen, wie sich nach und nach meine Hände, Arme bis hin zum Gesicht alles verkrampfte bis ich nicht mehr wirklich sprechen konnte geschweigedenn meine Arme kontrolliert bewegen konnte, super warum denn ausgerechnet hier und jetzt dachte ich noch. Aber so richtig locker waren Marco und Andreas nun auch nicht mehr. Per Funk wurde ein Krankenwagen gerufen und dann der Hebel auf den Tisch gelegt. Es war gar nicht sooo einfach, dem Herren am anderen Ende (für uns hieß er "der Funkmann") klar zu machen, dass wir KEINEN Helikopter benötigten...nicht wahr Andreas? ;-). 

Mit gut 20 Knoten hatten wir den Hafen schnell erreicht und die Frage, wer macht das erste Anlegemanöver (Marco und ich waren nicht scharf drauf und Andreas die Landratte kam nicht in Frage) hatte sich ja nun auch erledigt, na ja musste ja auch Vorteile für mich haben. Der Arzt war schnell zur Stelle und im Krankenhaus wurde ich kurz gecheckt. Resultat: Zu wenig Schlaf, zu wenig gegessen, zu wenig getrunken und dann in der Sonne geschmort (ja Sonne!!!), da hatte mein Körper keine Lust zu und hat auf Stand by geschaltet. Na ja ist ja alles gut gegangen und heute reden wir nur noch über die Hühnchennummer, weil meine Haltung ein wenig an ein Tiefkühlhühnchen erinnerte  Wer den Schaden hat!


*25. Mai 2007*

Nach ca. 12 Stunden Schlaf (für mich jedenfalls) wurde ich am Morgen von nem Pfeifen geweckt. Aha da war er wieder....der Schneesturm. An eine Ausfahrt war nicht zu denken und die Umgebung verwandelte sich in kürzester Zeit in eine malerische Winterlandschaft. Super, aber leider waren wir zum angeln hier!!!! Mit sehr viel Galgenhumor haben wir auch den Tag geschafft. Ach ja, einen Schneemann konnten wir auf unserer Veranda auch bauen und auf einem Berg fuhr jemand Snowboard....das tat echt weh!!! So richtig konnten wir nicht dran glauben, dass es am nächsten Tag anders sein sollte.







*26. Mai 2007*

Wir ließen uns viel Zeit beim Frühstück, ich stets bemüht mehr zu essen und zu trinken als mein Sättigungsgefühl mir signalisierte, da das Wetter noch immer eher zum Skifahren einlud als zum angeln. Doch siehe da, zum Nachmittag wurde es besser und wir erhielten die Genehmigung vom "Funkmann" abzulegen. Dies taten wir auch gleich nachdem wir das Boot vom Schnee befreit hatten, was ohne Schaufel o.ä. harte Arbeit war.

Vor jeder Ausfahrt musste man sich per Funk abmelden und zwar unter Angabe der Bootsnummer und des Hafens z.B. "Boat no. 12345 is leaving the port Sudureyri", anschließend bekam man die Genehmigung vom "Funkmann". Es kamen teilweise sehr interessante Funksprüche wie zum Beispiel "Boat number xyz goes fishing"!? An sich ja eine interessante Information aber eben doch nicht besonders hilfreich für unseren "Funkmann". Das sorgte aber regelmäßig für heitere Stimmung an Bord und das ist jetzt gar nicht böse gemeint, auch unsere Funksprüche waren teilweise etwas chaotisch. Jede Stunde musste man sich melden und die aktuelle Position durchgeben, was sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig ist aber ich finde es eine gute Sache.

Heute ließen wir es etwas ruhiger angehen, Andreas der bisher viel mit nem Paternoster geangelt hatte um Köhler für unsere Grundködermontagen zu erwischen, verzichtete heute gern darauf, da er ständig 4-5 Dorsche hoch pumpen musste, das geht schon in die Knochen und ist ja auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Geschichte. Es ähnelte ein bisschen einer Kuttertour auf der Ostsee, wir hatten Kaffee und Kekse mit und machten ein kleines Kaffeekränzchen, im Hintergrund lief Musik...sollte ja auch nett sein. Dass wir aber nicht auf der Ostsee waren merkten wir schnell daran, dass wir nach einer Stunde Drift einfach mal die Pilker abließen und sofort wieder alle einen schönen Dorsch an die Wasseroberfläche brachten. Für den Tag reichte es uns und wir machten uns auf den Heimweg.

*27. Mai 2007*

Kaiserwetter, strahlender Sonnenschein und Ententeich. Na ob das gute Voraussetzungen sind? Wir konnten heute aufgrund der glatten See etwas weiter raus fahren und setzten die erste Drift etwas tiefer als bisher (20 Meter) bei 30 Meter an. Nachdem sich abzeichnete, dass auch an dem Tag jeder Wurf ein Treffer sein wird und wir teilweise auf Sicht Dorsche nahe der Oberfläche fingen, rüstete ich auf Naturköder der Marke XXL um. Ich zog einen 2 pfündigen Köhler auf eine 2-Haken Montage und lies diese zum Grund. Nun war ich mir sicher, dass ich einen Großen erwischen würde. Der (tote) Köhler wurde am Grund ständig angeknabbert aber eben nicht von einem wirklich Großen der den Riesenköder auch bewältigen konnte. Nach 1,5 Stunden wechselte ich die Strategie und nahm eine andere Grundmontage mit etwas kleineren Fetzen. Die erste Schwierigkeit war, die Montage sicher unter Wasser zu kriegen, da die saufrechen Haubentaucher sich auf alles stürzten was irgendwie essbar war. Selbst die hoch gepumpten Dorsche die am Pilker hingen wurden attackiert. Die Montage erreichte den Grund nicht und wurde gestoppt. Ordentlich Gegenwehr...und.....tja leider waren es 2 Dorsche und nicht einer, trotzdem ganz ordentliche Exemplare. 

Mein Bruder tat es mir gleich um mal etwas Abwechslung zu haben. Nach ca. 3 Minuten hat Marco einen ordentlichen Biss und einen noch ordentlicheren Drill. Wieder zwei? Aber ein Dorsch nimmt doch nicht immer wieder so viel Schnur? Nach kurzem und beherztem Drill tauchte erst ein mittlerer Dorsch auf und darunter hing dann die Kleinigkeit von 16 Kilo Heilbutt!! Okay, Kamera weg und Gaff holen! "So ein Scheiß, Marco versenkt mich wenn ich das jetzt verhaue!" Gott sei Dank habe ich den Heilbutt sicher an Bord gekriegt.....na ja beim zweiten Versuch aber ich musste ja auch etwas für die Dramaturgie tun! 




Unsere Freude war riesig, weil es uns bisher leider verwehrt geblieben war einen Heilbutt zu fangen bis auf einen ganz kleinen von Skipper im letzten Jahr in Manndalen. Nach der ersten Freude dachte ich aber auch daran wie ungerecht die Welt doch ist, da angele ich mir 2 Stunden den Wolf und probiere rum und der Herr von Marco lässt mal eben ab und fängt so was. Tja so ist das bei dem Hobby halt. Anschließend kam mir jeder Dorsch an dem Tag so mickrig vor, dass mich meine Mitangler teilweise davon abhalten mussten wirklich schöne Dorsche ohne Foto und alles wieder in ihr Element zu entlassen...ich wollt halt auch was Ordentliches 

Zu allem Überfluss fing Andreas praktisch zeitgleich den größten Dorsch des Tages, langsam ging es an meine Ehre  Die Luft war ein bisschen raus und außerdem musste der Fang ja noch begossen werden und so verbrachten wir den Abend im "Havana Club" ;-)

*28. Mai 2007 *

Das Wetter war nicht mehr ganz so schön wie am Vortag aber raus konnten wir auf jeden Fall. Letzter Angriff! Okay, dass ich Marco noch einhole hielt ich für unwahrscheinlich, andersrum scheint es hier ja einige Heilbutts zu geben, in der Woche wurden drei Platte von 16, 20 und 30 Kilo gefangen, eine 2 Meter Tischplatte konnte eine Gruppe zweimal an die Oberfläche pumpen, aber leider nicht landen (es gibt ein Video!), so etwas hatte ich bisher nirgendwo sonst erlebt. Also vielleicht ging ja doch noch was.

Es fing überraschend schleppend an und die Größe der Fische ließ zu wünschen übrig, also entschlossen wir uns, dieses Mikrobengebiet zu verlassen und einen Seitenwechsel vorzunehmen und gleichzeitig deutlich weiter draußen unser Glück zu versuchen. Der erste Fang war ein undefinierbares Lebewesen und es stank widerlich! Kurz darauf gingen die ersten besseren Exemplare an die Haken.

Plötzlich verneigte sich die Pilke von Andreas verdächtig und die typischen Kopfnicker kündigten einen wirklich guten Dorsch an, selbst wenn der nur gehakt sein sollte, musste es ein schönes Exemplar sein. Fast wie ein alter Routinier (er hatte ja gute Lehrer dabei :-...) pumpte er den Fisch an die Oberfläche. An dieser Stelle möchte ich kurz erwähnen, dass ich bisher stolzer Rekordhalter unseres kleinen Clubs mit nem Dorsch von 12,5 Kilo WAR!!!! Wir hievten das Wasserschwein über die Bordwand. Die Waage blieb bei 14 Kilo stehen.....RESPEKT! Dafür, dass es sein erster Angelurlaub war und überhaupt seine ersten ernstzunehmenden Angelversuche. Supi, mein Rekord von einer Angeljungfrau pulverisiert, na vielen Dank auch!!! 





Okay Toby, tiiieeef durchatmen, lächeln, Angel in die Hand und versuchen auch etwas zu erwischen, was neben dem Ding nicht ganz wie ein Goldfisch aussah. Als ich so vor mich hin grübelte verlangte Andreas keine 10 Minuten später ein Gaff!!!! Da hat er mal eben einen Dorsch von 12 Kilo hochgezogen!!!????? Das gibt's doch gar nicht. Marco und ich guckten uns ungläubig an, machte uns hier gerade ein Anfänger nass??? Marco hatte wenigstens nen Heilbutt vorzuweisen....aber ich?? Durchaus jede Menge schöner Dorsche aber eben noch keinen ab 10 KG.

Ich pausierte und Marco machte mit Naturköder weiter, wahrscheinlich auf der Suche nach der Mutter seines Butts. Mein Geschirr war abgerissen und ich hatte gerade keine Muße alles neu zu betüddeln. Ich beobachtete wie Marco relativ locker an seiner Multi kurbelte und sah ins Wasser. Auf einmal tauchte ne Luftmatratze von Dorsch auf und ich fragte ihn, wie er den denn so locker hochkurbeln konnte??? Er: "Hä??? Das ist nicht meiner!" Als ich mich umdrehte stand Andreas mit nem breiten Grinsen da und war dabei einen weiteren Dorsch von 10 Kilo zu bezwingen. Das alles hat sich innerhalb von 30 Minuten abgespielt! Ich hab es echt nicht kapiert, was war denn hier los, machte er tatsächlich etwas anders? Kann doch nicht sein! 

Nun wollte ich es wissen und fragte Marco, ob ich seine Angel nehmen könne, die halt noch mit nem 125 Gramm Pilker bestückt war. Widerwillig, da schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Verleihen seiner Rute, stimmte er zu. Pilker runterlassen kurz warten, viele kleine Nuggler, ignorieren...warten.....Pilkbewegung und ENDLICH bog sich auch meine (sorry Marcos) Rute beachtlich. Das Ding war echt zickig und lies sich nur sehr schwer Richtung Oberfläche dirigieren und nahm immer wieder Schnur. Marco, leicht irritiert und vielleicht auch etwas ungläubig, das nun wieder jemand seine Rute geliehen hat und was Gutes damit fing (ist ihm schon 3 Mal passiert und eigentlich verleiht er sie nicht mehr) gaffte den Dorsch sicher und endlich hatte auch ich einen schönen Dorsch von 11 Kilo in meinen Armen. Wie sieht denn das sonst aus auf dem Foto  Nun konnte ich auch damit leben, dass Andreas den größten Dorsch gefangen hat...na ja, im nächsten Jahr ist er fällig aber egal. Leider hatte ich den Dorsch quer gehakt und somit hatte ich ehrlich gesagt mit nem noch größeren Exemplar gerechnet aber ich kann damit leben 





Nun war Marco es, der ein bisschen verzweifelt war, Heilbutt hin oder her, ein schöner Dorsch dürfte es schon noch sein. Tja und der Angelgott meinte es wohl gut mit ihm und auch er fing noch einen (seinen letzten des Urlaubes) von 9 Kilo, okay zwar nicht die 10 Kilo Marke geknackt aber trotzdem ein durchaus vorzeigbarer Fisch.




Das war die richtige Abrundung für den Urlaub.

Am nächsten Tag ging es Richtung Reykjavik wo wir der blauen Lagune noch einen Besuch abstatteten und feststellen mussten, dass die blaue Lagune grün ist, na ja wer wird da schon so genau sein.

Ach ja, ein Thema hatte ich noch gar nicht behandelt. "Ritsch Ratsch"...ein häufiges Geräusch auf Island, denn fast alles wird mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Ich zuckte bei jedem "Ritsch Ratsch" aufgrund der zu erwartenden Folgen auf meinem Konto zusammen....die Preise sind der Hammer!!! 

*Fazit:*

Anglerisches Paradies. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einen Ort auf Erden gibt, wo es mehr Fische gibt. Außerdem habe ich es noch nie erlebt, dass in einer Woche so viele kapitale Dorsche und schöne Heilbutts angelandet wurden. Von Schellfisch, Köhler und Scholle mal ganz zu schweigen. Nach wie vor bin ich ein Norwegenfan, weil es landschaftlich einfach viel zu bieten hat und ebenfalls eine sehr interessante und teilweise auch gute Fischerei zu bieten hat. Trotzdem ist Island für mich mehr als nur eine Alternative. Na ja ich denke der Mix macht es aus, immer und immer wieder an den gleichen Ort zu fahren war eh nie unser Ding.

Im nächsten Jahr sieht uns Island mit Sicherheit wieder....und dann rücke ich das mit dem Rekord auch wieder gerade ;-)


Juni 2007 


Tobias


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos

















Beste Grüße

Tobias


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Danke für diesen schönen und sehr ausführlichen Bericht! Habt ihr auch ein paar Bilder der " Gegend" gemacht?
P.S. Ich hatte nicht aktualisiert, sorry!


----------



## caprifischer79 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Jip, sauberer Bericht, riesen Spaß gemacht zu lesen. 
Und ein Bericht über Island ohne Erwähnung des Reiseveranstalters. Ich glaub, ich würds in dem Thread auch gar nicht erst verraten..
Kommt mir doch ziemlich bekannt vor, wie der Freund, völliger Newbie, den dicksten Fisch landet.. in diesem Fall find ichs sau komisch..:q. Bei uns nichts so..
Seis ihm gegönnt. Und was ein Butt. Leider is dat Foto ein bischen klein..
Thanks für den Bericht. Hatte das Gefühl ich säß mit auf dem Boot!!


----------



## worker_one (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Hammergeiler Bericht! Klasse geschrieben!#6
Nur die Fotos hätten etwas größer sein können. Jetzt muss ich wieder die Nasenstubser vom Monitor wischen...#y


----------



## Reisender (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Respekt !!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Schöner Bericht und geile Fotos......#6#6#6#6


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

herzlichen glückwunsch,,,

prima fische , prima bilder , prima bericht.....


auch die kleine kreislauf-grätsche wunderschön umschrieben...


allerdings darf auch ich noch bitte um einen nachschlag bilder bitten...:m

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## Dorschkopp2 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

geiler bericht, und endlich ,mal positives zum thema angeln und keine tourismuskritik. da steigt meine freude am kommenden dienstag in den flieger zu steigen doch wieder erheblich.#6


----------



## Dart (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Danke für den feinen Bericht, da macht das Lesen Spaß:m
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ralle (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

#6#6#6

feiner Bericht - und vor allem mal wertfrei geschrieben !!


----------



## trondheim (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

super bericht 
trondheim


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Klasse Bericht - und ohne "zoffen" - Spitze!!


----------



## Reisender (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht - und ohne "zoffen" - Spitze!!


 
Warum sollten wir auch ???? Ist doch ein geiler Bericht mit vielen Bildern und Infos.......#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Bolle (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Ich kann mich da meinen Vorpostern im gesamten Umfang anschließen...feine Feder die du da führst...hat richtig Spass gemacht sich eure Erlebnisse einzusaugen...und das deine " Kreislauf-Grätsche" ( im übrigen eine geile Bezeichnung) so glimpflich abgegangen ist...Gott seis getrommelt und gepfiffen.

Vielen Dank für die lustige Schreibe.#6


----------



## Loup de mer (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Geiler Bericht ... und klasse geschrieben #6#6#6

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Heydi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Hi Nordkap-Fisher,

toller Bericht.
Wir waren eure Nachmieter. Vom 29.05.2007 bis 07.06.2007
Und haben gehört das vorher so viel Schnee gefallen ist. Bei uns waren nur noch kleine Schneehaufen vorhanden. 
Habe auch ein paar Bilder: http://de.sevenload.com/alben/iaPRP14

Gruß Heydi


----------



## Nordkap-Fisher (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Danke. Na dann konntet Ihr ja keinen Schneemann bauen  Schöne Fotos und anscheinend ward Ihr ja auch richtig erfolgreich!


----------



## kutterkalle 42 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Angelreise Sudavik / 5.06 – 14.06.07


Auch wir hatten Bedenken, daß nach Umbuchung von Talknafjördur über Flateyri nach Sudavik alles reibungslos gehen sollte zumal wir diesmal unsere Frauen als Nichtanglerinnen aber als Freigepäckanwärterinnen mitgenommen hatten.
Es wurde ein sehr erholsamer familiärer Angelurlaub. Und wir möchten den beiden Angelreiseanbietern AA und HA danken daß sie sich im Interesse der Angelurlauber geeinigt hatten und die Destionation Sudavik gemeinsam betreut haben.

Dies bitte vorweg und am 5.6.07 ging es von Parchim über Puttgarden nach Kopenhagen zum Flieger. Abflug pünktlich, Kontrolle keine, Ausrüstung war Sondergepäck und wurde nicht in die 40 Kg eingerechnet. Nach 3 Std. Flug in Keflavik angekommen, wieder keine Kontrolle und mit den Bus nach Raykjavik von dort mit der Fogger 50 nach Isafördur. 40 Min. Flug dann setzte der Flieger zur Landung an. Mit dem Bus wurden wir nach Sudavik gebracht und konnten unser Hausl Nr. 15 beziehen. Sehr gut ausgestattet (4 Schlafzimmer, 1 Küche, Wohnzimmer, Trockenraum, Bad + Toilette, extra Toilette , Terasse). Es folgte die Bootseinweisung mit Nutzungsvertrag und Versicherung. 

1. Angeltag am 6.6
Boote: Einfach super 8 m lang - 3 m breit 
Kabiene beheizt + abschliesbar, GPS + Echolot, Funk, Rettungsinsel - Lenzpumpe + Wasserpumpe. 
3 - 4 Angler konnten bequem auf einer Seite angeln. 
130 PS - Turbo diesel.
Eis bunkern und ab aufs Wasser bei guten Bedingungen (kaum Wind, + 15 °C)
-eingezeichnete  Beststellen auf der Karte ignoriert und eigene Plateaus und Kanten gesucht.
- Fisch im großer Anzahl (Dorsch, Köhler, Schellfische und Seewölfe)
-die Fischverwertung ist das Beste was ich bisher erlebt habe (Kehlen - Eiswasser - Entladung nach 24 Std.)
-schon am ersten Tag haben wir alle neue  persönliche Bestwerte vom Gewicht her erreicht (Dorsch: 32 Pfund, Steinbeisser 14 Pfund)
Über Fangmengen möchte ich mich nicht äußern, nur nach 2 Tagen ist der Rausch verflogen und wir haben versucht selektiv zu fischen, ein schwieriges Unterfangen bei der Anzahl von Fisch.

2,3,4,5 + 6 Tag waren wie der erste Fangtag wir haben nun aber  die Spinnenrute benutzt um mehr Spaß am Fischen zu haben und weniger  Fisch zu bekommen-leider unmöglich.
-alle Methoden mit Gummifisch brachten weniger Erfolg
-der einfache Pilker bis 350 g - Farbe grün-silber "blau"und orange-gelb brachten die besten Erfolge
-um Grossdorsche zu erbeuten war die Überbeißermethode mit Köhler oder Schellfisch von 2 - 3 Pfund das Mittel der Wahl.

Wir haben täglich nur eine Ausfahrt geplant, weil wir Land und Leute gemeinsam mit unseren Frauen erleben wollten. Dazu haben wir uns ein Auto gemietet und alle Destinationen besucht: Flatery , Sudureydi und Pingeri. Der letzte Ort ist wohl der landschaftlich schönste. Wohltuend sind Hot Pod und Schwimmbecken nach 4 - 5 Std. anstrengendem Drill.,wie wir es in Sudureydi erlebten.

Interessant war auch die Begutachtung der Fänge der Fischer mit Langleinen (viele Steinbeisser auch die gefleckten, Heilbutt und jede Menge Lumb)

Aber irgendetwas machen wir falsch, nach 14 Jahre Norwegen und ein mal Island hat unsere Truppe noch immer keinen Heilbutt gefangen.

Auf Grund der Umbuchung bekamen wir vom Reiseveranstalter AH noch eine 8 Std. kostenlose Busreise mit deutschsprachigen Reiseleiter im sehenswerten Gebiet 80 - 100 km um Reykjavik.

Bestens organisiert war der Fischempfang am Vorabend der Abreise (12 kg Seewolffilets, 4 kg Dorsche, 4 kg Schellfisch)
alles schockgefrostet und im bester Qualität.
Die Heimreise war entspannt wie das Hin.
Vieleicht noch einige Bemertungen zum Equipment
-es reichen eineSpinnrute mit Stationärrolle eine Pilkrute 30 LBS mit Multi
5 - 8 Pilker der genannten Farben bis 350 g 
2 mit 500 g, 1 Messer zum Kehlen, 1 Handschuh ( ab 1. Tag)  Vorfächer mit einem Beifänger 
gute Sprengringe und sehr stabile Einhänger wegen der Dauerbelastung

Wir haben kaum Pilker verloren aber viel zu viel Material dabei.
Es gibt übrigens bestes Material im Kaufladen in Sudavik zu kaufen.
Sollte es Fragen geben ruft unter Parchim 03871-213555 an.

Petri Heil
Kutterkalle 42 und sein Team


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Klasse Bericht Kalle, da bekommt man Lust das auch mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Pastowjürgen (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Reisebericht Island*

Toller Bericht!! war zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort auf Island, eben nur auf BOBBY 9, Boot 7602! Haben Euren Hilferuf gehört und die Diskussion wegen des Hubschraubers registriert und gehofft, dass nichts Schlimmes (Unfall oder so) passiert ist. Einem solchen "Tiefkühlhühnchen" läßt sich doch vorbeugen! Vielleicht bist du auch an meinem bescheidenem Bericht über Island interessiert, steht auf der Home-page des Reiseveranstalters.Dein Fazit ist echt toll! kann ich nur bestätigen. Und die kleinen "Holprigkeiten" wird der Veranstalter so denke ich mal von Tour zu Tour beseitigen. Auch ich bin Norwegenfan, aber so einen Fischreichtum wie Island, kann Norge nicht bieten.


----------

